# flame goes out in my smoker...why?



## ramchaney

in my home smoker, my flame constantly goes out . in help


----------



## dewetha

without specifics ,one of a few reason come to mind.

not enough gas pressure. you should always open the value fully on the tank

lack of Oxygen 

wind is blowing it out.


----------



## s2k9k

ramchaney said:


> in my home smoker, my flame constantly goes out . in help


What kind of smoker do you have?

Any specific conditions when this happens?

Did it just start or have you had this problem for awhile?

I'm sure the people here can help you fix the problem but we are going to need a lot more details.

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## daveomak

ramchaney, afternoon and welcome to the forum....   I have seen this condition once...   In a Charmglow  BBQ that was natural gas fired, the lid sealed so tight, there was no air flow through the bbq...  I would light it and in about 10 minutes the flame went out....  If I cracked the lid about 1/8 inch, everything was fine.... I figured the bbq filled up with hot air with no oxygen until it got to the air inlet of the burner...   that is a SWAG... (scientific wild a** guess)...  all gas burners need good air flow thru the heating chamber....   Open the top vent all the way and leave the bottom vent open also....   Let us know what you find out...   Dave


----------



## JckDanls 07

we're not even sure it is a gaser as he didn't state what he has...   More input is needed...


----------



## sqwib

confused2.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jul 26, 2012


----------



## rbranstner

If you can give us some more information as stated above we'll help you get this figured out.


----------

